# Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 DC HSM lens price announced at $799



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 14, 2013)

Just got an email from B&H that Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 will be available on 1st July 2013 for US$ 799 ... definitely buying one for my D7100
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=Sigma+18-35mm+f%2F1.8+DC+HSM+Lens&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## thomeos (Jun 14, 2013)

Well.. I just posted that in the thread for that lens.. but yeah.. just make a new thread anyway..


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 14, 2013)

thomeos said:


> Well.. I just posted that in the thread for that lens.. but yeah.. just make a new thread anyway..


No problemo sir ... you can take the credit for being the first. 
Everyone, 
The credit for the discovery of this lens pricing goes to thomeos 

Peace


----------



## thomeos (Jun 14, 2013)

FINALLY someone realizing that its all about the fame! 

J/k, but I figured, as interesting as it is, its not worth a new thread..


----------



## AmbientLight (Jun 14, 2013)

Again this new Sigma lens looks really nice, has a nice price and although I haven't seen any images created with it I expect it to deliver good quality images as well, similar to other new Sigma offerings.

That makes me wonder how Sigma arrives at such low prices, especially in such a case where we can expect they would get away with asking for a couple of hundred $ more and get away with it without anyone complaining :? I do wonder where they cut the budget .


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 14, 2013)

AmbientLight said:


> That makes me wonder how Sigma arrives at such low prices, especially in such a case where we can expect they would get away with asking for a couple of hundred $ more and get away with it without anyone complaining :? I do wonder where they cut the budget .


Me too ... if I'm not wrong Sigma lenses are not made in China (i.e. not being able to get away with not paying living wages to the workers) as every Sigma lens I ever bought always had "Made in Japan" label ... so, I wonder how they come up with some really awesome low prices ... maybe we (Canon/Nikon users) think it is cheap because we are brainwashed by Canon & Nikon to pay far more than their fair price? :-\


----------



## bseitz234 (Jun 14, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> maybe we (Canon/Nikon users) think it is cheap because we are brainwashed by Canon & Nikon to pay far more than their fair price? :-\



I vote this... sadly.


----------



## bradfordswood (Jun 19, 2013)

So this lens is designed for crop, I get that, but what happens if it is mounted on a full frame camera? Sorry if that is a dumb question.


----------



## AmbientLight (Jun 21, 2013)

Designing a lens for crop implies that it has been designed for a smaller size sensor and therefore it won't deliver the same image quality outside of the frame of a crop sensor. All the glass in this lens will be optimized only for crop sensor sizes. Possibly image corners may be blocked or they are at least otherwise affected.

Although I am unsure, if this applies to this particular lens, it is also possible that the rear lens element of a lens may protrude too far into the camera body, so that it won't work on a full-frame body, which would have a larger mirror compared to a crop camera. This would be the worst case scenario, but I don't know, if this applies to this lens or not.


----------



## Wildfire (Jun 21, 2013)

bradfordswood said:


> So this lens is designed for crop, I get that, but what happens if it is mounted on a full frame camera? Sorry if that is a dumb question.



There was a Korean website that had posted a preview of the lens and in their testing they mounted this lens to a 5D Mark II. I think Sigma later had them remove the test images as it was an early preproduction copy of the lens. 

However, the test pics showed that it worked at all focal lengths. There were black edges around the frame at any focal length wider than 35mm. Essentially this lens makes a 35mm f/1.8 prime for full frame that happens to be zoom on crop!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 21, 2013)

Wildfire said:


> There was a Korean website that had posted a preview of the lens and in their testing they mounted this lens to a 5D Mark II. I think Sigma later had them remove the test images as it was an early preproduction copy of the lens.


Interesting


----------



## Wildfire (Jun 21, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Wildfire said:
> 
> 
> > There was a Korean website that had posted a preview of the lens and in their testing they mounted this lens to a 5D Mark II. I think Sigma later had them remove the test images as it was an early preproduction copy of the lens.
> ...



EDIT: Found it.
http://lcap.tistory.com/entry/Sigma-1835mm-f18-RT-Review


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 23, 2013)

Wildfire said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Wildfire said:
> ...


Very interesting indeed ... Thanks for sharing


----------



## fstoparmy (Jun 27, 2013)

definatly want to see what this lens can do


----------

